# Woo! Finally Finished My First Vivaruim



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe you've seen this already cause I've been posting this all over the web. I'm so proud of it I can't help it.

Honestly this thing was really a vision two years in the making. I got the initial idea in fall 06 and here we are today. The tank itself is a 30gal standing on end complete with moss backing, bark hides, native plants, slate walls, and a large water feature. My tokay is in Heaven


















One Happy Gecko


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok nice job


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

If anyone has any questions on construciton feel free to ask me ~ Rex


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

vary freaky idea how did you get the moss to stay glued to the tank all around?and explain a little more about the water system


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

^ I sprayed the inside with this expanding foam called Touch'N Foam, which comes in black and is Plant/Animal safe. Once it cured I cut it down to an acceptable conture and texture and then coated the surface with aquarium sealent. Where upon I poured bone dry peat moss over the wet silicone and let it cure. Such a project took about four cans of foam, four 10oz tubes of sealent and one brick of moss ($65) and atleast 30 hours of work.

The water feature took the longest cause it leaked for about 18months. Honestly I learned how to make things water tight the Jesus-F***'n- Christ-There's-Water-Everywhere-AGAIN!-Hard way.

In the end I skrapped clean the bottom third of ALL old silicone, got a custom cut peice of acrylic 1/16th less then the space it fit, used an obsene amout of new silicone, braced it with three 2x2s in a triangular fasion, and let it cure for two solid weeks. AND IT STILL LEAKED!

Still klinging to my last shred of self control, I cut out the silicone where the leak had sprung, including that which was under the acrylic, put a new layer of silicone in its place and shoved it under the acrylic with use of a tiny wedge. Thankfully, and miraculasly it has been holding water ever since







~ Rex


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nice ,, if i would have thought of it i would have done mine that way looks nice


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks great, nice work


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

is there any kind of filter in the pond area 
looks like it would be a bloody bitch to change the water


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

^ Yeah, there's a little one in back behind some driftwood. I drilled a 1" hole in the side so the cord is hidden. Waterchanges aren't bad, just the same old same old with my trust python pump ~ Rex


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

looks awesome man .. congrats


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a fantastic set-up. Your tokay is definitely thanking you for it. I love seeing nice set-ups for 'inexpensive' reptiles. So often they're mistreated.

Does your tokay have the classic 'tokay personality'?


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

^Not exactly dude. Its been a while since I've had some down time with her, but she still only threats, and never actually bites. Basically she's fistey and makes alot of noise. I tamed one down in my 7th grade homeroom to the point where I'd walk around the school and let anyone hold her. ~ Rex


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice setup.. congrats on completing your visions


----------

